# Larimore Dam



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Anybody been fishing Larimore Dam? If so where should I go and what's catchin em there?


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Nobody here from the greater grand forks area?


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

ive been out there twice in the past week and didnt catch anything...tried casting rapalas, spinnerbaits and spoons with no results.


----------

